# New phone



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

I need a new phone. Was never really impressed with the iPhone. I want something that doesn't go berserk in the rain. I only use a few apps. To me, a phone is just another tool like a hammer. I don't go orgasmic over brand names. If it works then I'm happy. What do you guys use?


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)




----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

I wouldn't lose it


----------



## 3xdad (Jan 25, 2011)

99, i use a prepaid. The Galaxy Centura. For keeping it simple, it works for me. i only average about 30 bucks/month.

Those 2 year agreement companies don't milk me.

http://tracfonewireless.com/#android-phones


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

3xdad said:


> 99, i use a prepaid. The Galaxy Centura. For keeping it simple, it works for me. i only average about 30 bucks/month.
> 
> Those 2 year agreement companies don't milk me.
> 
> http://tracfonewireless.com/#android-phones


1 more post and youll hit 2k. You still have the best avatar on this site. :thumbsup:


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

https://ting.com/#homeBanner

Use the offer code macmikeman for a 0% discount on your first 6 months.


----------



## FrunkSlammer (Aug 31, 2013)

i want the one with the more g b's.


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

Im pretty happy with my galaxy S4 active in a ballistic case.


----------



## samc (Oct 19, 2013)

Happy with my galaxy S4 as well. It does everything and anything. As for work related its nice to have pdf files so I can look the specifics on the controls I work with. Yes the nec as well


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

I use a droid razzr maxx hd. Good phone, good size screen and famous for it's long battery life which I can vouch for.


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

macmikeman said:


> https://ting.com/#homeBanner
> 
> Use the offer code macmikeman for a 0% discount on your first 6 months.




Is anyone here insane enough to click that link?


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

electricmanscott said:


> Is anyone here insane enough to click that link?


I did,it's fine.:laughing:


----------



## Wpgshocker (Jan 25, 2013)

I have had every major android device to come out in the last 6 years. For work, the best one was the Samsung Rugby Pro. I am now using an iPhone 5s. I got tired of phones too big to stick in my pocket. I put a Lifeproof Fre case on it and so far, it is a great solution. iOS May be limited compared to android, but it works and it is reliable. I don't miss the wakelocks and battery drain issues that most android devices suffer from.



http://www.lifeproof.com/en/iphone-5s-fre/


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

I actually miss the red blinking light on my old Blackberry that told me I had new messages. Does any other phone have that? I know, I'm easily satisfied  .


----------



## Voltron (Sep 14, 2012)

99cents said:


> I actually miss the red blinking light on my old Blackberry that told me I had new messages. Does any other phone have that? I know, I'm easily satisfied  .


Yes the galaxy s4 has blinking led for different notifications


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

99cents said:


> I actually miss the red blinking light on my old Blackberry that told me I had new messages. Does any other phone have that? I know, I'm easily satisfied  .



Mine does. Different colors for different notifications.


----------



## farlsincharge (Dec 31, 2010)

Using the galaxy rugby LTE/PRO. Happy with it so far. My apprentice has had one for over a year, no case and he carries it in his back pocket. The screen doesn't have a scratch on it.


----------



## CADPoint (Jul 5, 2007)

farlsincharge said:


> Using the galaxy rugby LTE/PRO. Happy with it so far. My apprentice has had one for over a year, no case and he carries it in his back pocket. The screen doesn't have a scratch on it.


I don't know how they do that I can't even keep the license in my wallet from get eaten up with construction dust!


----------



## Hippie (May 12, 2011)

CADPoint said:


> I don't know how they do that I can't even keep the license in my wallet from get eaten up with construction dust!


clearly hes not being worked hard enough then.


----------



## cdnelectrician (Mar 14, 2008)

I would say anything android...the nexus 5 is a pretty decent phone. I like my Galaxy S4 but is has it's faults. I will probably try an HTC next. Used an iphone before this but it was a real PITA to use for work stuff like emails and PDF's.


----------



## greenman (Apr 20, 2012)

HTC one, all the way.:thumbsup:


----------



## Rollie73 (Sep 19, 2010)

farlsincharge said:


> Using the galaxy rugby LTE/PRO. Happy with it so far. My apprentice has had one for over a year, no case and he carries it in his back pocket. The screen doesn't have a scratch on it.


 
I have the same phone. Our foremen (2) also have the same phones......simply because its what we provided.....and those things are virtually indestructable. Best phone I've ever had. 

The company has 5 of them and has never had an issue with one yet.


----------



## cdnelectrician (Mar 14, 2008)

Rollie73 said:


> I have the same phone. Our foremen (2) also have the same phones......simply because its what we provided.....and those things are virtually indestructable. Best phone I've ever had.
> 
> The company has 5 of them and has never had an issue with one yet.


I wish our company would get us those...sending text messages on a flip phone sucks...and forget emails lol then again, having email attached to my hip might be a real pain.


----------



## Rollie73 (Sep 19, 2010)

cdnelectrician said:


> I wish our company would get us those...sending text messages on a flip phone sucks...and forget emails lol then again, having email attached to my hip might be a real pain.


It can be a pain for sure......the only guys who get email though are the service guys. The construction foreman just get a call or a text. They text in the material orders to be filled....send one email a week with time for all their guys. 

We try to leave them alone as much as possible. They have a job to do dammit:laughing:


----------



## Thomps (Nov 27, 2008)

Rollie73 said:


> I have the same phone. Our foremen (2) also have the same phones......simply because its what we provided.....and those things are virtually indestructable. Best phone I've ever had. The company has 5 of them and has never had an issue with one yet.


Our foremen are all on blackberry. Is the galaxy a better unit? Guys are texting and emails, not a lot of web use. 

I'm using iPhone, I know it's just a toy though.


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

Thomps said:


> Our foremen are all on blackberry. Is the galaxy a better unit? Guys are texting and emails, not a lot of web use.
> 
> I'm using iPhone, I know it's just a toy though.


I wouldn't call an iPhone a toy. I have a Samsung Galaxy Nexus with android, and even I will admit the iPhone is the most business-focused phone out there now. Any new productivity apps introduced are found in the iPhone first. New accessories (like the FLIR One thermal imaging camera) are out for the iPhone first.

Blackberry...:laughing:


----------



## Wpgshocker (Jan 25, 2013)

Going_Commando said:


> I wouldn't call an iPhone a toy. I have a Samsung Galaxy Nexus with android, and even I will admit the iPhone is the most business-focused phone out there now. Any new productivity apps introduced are found in the iPhone first. New accessories (like the FLIR One thermal imaging camera) are out for the iPhone first. Blackberry...:laughing:


Agreed, iWork destroys everything I ever used on android. I use Pages to create quotes and email PDFs I create on the fly. If the iPhone had expandable storage and a waterproof version like the Rugby Pro, why would you get anything else? For now, my Lifeproof case suits me just fine.
I cam home today covered in grinder dust and filings. I keep my phone in my front pocket. I ran my iphone 5s under the tap and she is good to go!


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

I cant handle another battle of the phones...


----------



## Rollie73 (Sep 19, 2010)

Thomps said:


> Our foremen are all on blackberry. Is the galaxy a better unit? Guys are texting and emails, not a lot of web use.


I will admit that the email is nowhere near as good with the android system as it was with the BB and probably not as good as the iPhone. I've never had an iPhone so I can't really comment on their OS. Our main reason for using the galaxy rugby is just the amount of abuse the phone will take.....I will gaurantee that they will outlast an iPhone in that aspect.
We really don't use the email system that much. Most everything is done with texting and phone calls or a stop by the office.


----------



## Wpgshocker (Jan 25, 2013)

captkirk said:


> I cant handle another battle of the phones...


Not so much. Discussing phones and options calmly is hardly a battle. I take a great deal information from these forums to help me make decisions. I agree with most posters, the best work phone I have ever used was the Rugby Pro, that thing was a beast. I would never say one is better than the other for everyone. I like my iPhone but deep down, I will always be an android guy. I hope that they make a premium version of the Rugby Pro and I would jump ship back to android! 

Works phones are like any other tool, we all have opinions. At the end of the day it's what gets the job done and what you are happy with.


----------



## papaotis (Jun 8, 2013)

macmikeman said:


>


is that your daughters?


----------



## Mayan Koyote (Jan 25, 2014)

99cents said:


> I need a new phone. Was never really impressed with the iPhone. I want something that doesn't go berserk in the rain. I only use a few apps. To me, a phone is just another tool like a hammer. I don't go orgasmic over brand names. If it works then I'm happy. What do you guys use?


Waterproof and hammerproof phone?
Something like Caterpillar CAT B15?
Or phone that will fit Otterbox Armor or LifeProof case (Samsung or iPhone)?

I'm still use HP Veer (one of the last Palm phones). I do not use lot of apps.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

What about tablet phones? 

www.engadget.com/2013/02/25/asus-fonepad-announced/
www.engadget.com/2013/02/23/samsung-galaxy-note-8-preview/


----------



## Voltron (Sep 14, 2012)

99cents said:


> What about tablet phones?
> 
> www.engadget.com/2013/02/25/asus-fonepad-announced/
> www.engadget.com/2013/02/23/samsung-galaxy-note-8-preview/


Those are only practical in an office setting. Way too big for field in my opinion.


----------



## daveEM (Nov 18, 2012)

I usa a Nexus 4. Not available anymore.

Nexus 5 is...
https://play.google.com/store/devices/details/Nexus_5_32_GB_Bright_Red?id=nexus_5_red_32gb

Stay out of the rain. 

I've been with WIND since 2010 (I think). $35 month for everything. Dropped my land line back then too. The money I saved over the years I've spent. 

The Nexus phones are sold unlocked and will work with all carriers. Most carriers have the phone also... for a deal of course if you sign up.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

I went with another iPhone. It was the best deal. Now I am going to buy one of these so I don't damage it and it makes it more difficult to lose  ...


----------



## Voltron (Sep 14, 2012)

99cents said:


> I went with another iPhone. It was the best deal. Now I am going to buy one of these so I don't damage it and it makes it more difficult to lose  ...


You Really can't go wrong with an iPhone.
I wish I would have had that case on mine last summer when I dropped mine in the mud. Completely destroyed the microphone.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

I hit a rock in the middle of the road and had orange juice in the cup holder. It splashed onto the iPhone and it was never the same after that  .


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

99cents said:


> I hit a rock in the middle of the road and had orange juice in the cup holder. It splashed onto the iPhone and it was never the same after that  .


Get a lifeproof case for it. Water resistant. Should do the trick for ya.


----------



## Wpgshocker (Jan 25, 2013)

Going_Commando said:


> Get a lifeproof case for it. Water resistant. Should do the trick for ya.


I have the Lifeproof on my 5s, running it under the tap to clean of the days dirt is worth every penny!


----------



## Chase13 (Jan 14, 2014)

I just got the galaxy s4 and it's amazing so far I got the life proof case with no screen protector and that's even better


----------



## Mate (Sep 5, 2009)

this one is nice


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

daveEM said:


> I usa a Nexus 4. Not available anymore. Nexus 5 is... https://play.google.com/store/devices/details/Nexus_5_32_GB_Bright_Red?id=nexus_5_red_32gb Stay out of the rain. I've been with WIND since 2010 (I think). $35 month for everything. Dropped my land line back then too. The money I saved over the years I've spent.  The Nexus phones are sold unlocked and will work with all carriers. Most carriers have the phone also... for a deal of course if you sign up.


Me likey. My galaxy nexus is getting pretty haggard anyway. Might be time for new nexus.


----------



## Budman121 (Sep 15, 2011)

I would look into the phones that Casio makes, will take drops and will work after a run through the washing machine. Any thing more forgiving does not exist


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

Get the Boeing Blackphone. It will foil your nosy neighbors attempts at listening in.


----------

